
DiggBar is a Howl of Desperation - twampss
http://teddziuba.com/2009/04/diggbar-is-a-howl-of-desperati.html
======
dantheman
I don't understand the hate of the diggbar, reddit's had something like that
forever & I actually used to use it and liked it (6 -10months ago, reddit
completely deteriorated so I don't really go there anymore); I wish HN had
one.

Here's how I use aggregators: 1\. Load up the page 2\. Skim the headlines,
opening each one in a new tab 3\. Read the tabs

The bar allows me to then vote up the story after I've read it and get to the
comments page.

On HN I have to open 2 tabs one for the story and one for the comments.

~~~
lucumo
I have the same usage pattern as you (and I would like to see a bar on HN as
well), however there's a huge difference between Digg and Reddit in this
regard: the Reddit bar is opt-in. If you haven't opted in, the URL will simply
forward to the page, without ever showing the bar.

The Digg bar, in contrast, is on by default. You can shut it off, sure, but
that's not how it is for new visitors, which may have gotten the link.

So yeah, it's the same difference as between a useful newsletter and a
spammer: opt-in vs. "opt-out".

